# one gallon container



## jjsunderground (Sep 22, 2007)

this is my latest discovery. i was cutting out a peice of plastic from a one gallon milk contaier, and when i cut it out i noticed it would make a cool grow container. heres a pic...how brilliant.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 22, 2007)

here   :48:​


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 22, 2007)

heres what i used the peice of plastic from the milk container for.a bass head repair.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks ghetto...


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like a good plan man. This will only get you so far unlsee you are planning a "micro grow".

I would suggest going to a local restaurant and asking for pickle buckets (5gal). You could also go to Home Depot and buy some if you felt wierd about doing that?

Whoawhoa......By the way. Some people have to work with what they have on hand to start off with. You have a real attitude problem some times? Who cares if you think it is ghetto? It will work....That is the point.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

I meant ghetto, as in "oh cool that's a nice homemade pot. I meant for it to be a compliment, please tell me if I'm wrong JJ.

BTW, good lookin out CI.


----------



## Firepower (Sep 23, 2007)

People have been using those for a while, i used those for my plants for their first 4 months, they work good too for clones in soil, i found them so easy to break with a knife to transplant my plants and had no problems, the best knife to use for those i=s the blade they use to cut carpet with.
:doh:


----------



## 50bud (Sep 25, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> the best knife to use for those i=s the blade they use to cut carpet with.
> :doh:


I think you are referring to a carpenters knife?


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 30, 2007)

ive since ditched this ghetto pot. now im using a pop corn can. lol​


----------

